# How much data does online gaming use?



## bigmac9787

I was wondering, I am unable to get any kind on land line internet at my home I live outside of all the cable companys service areas and AT&T's DSL lines are maxed out and they said they will not be running any new lines probally ever in my area. So I have been thinking about getting a Verision MiFi moble broadband connect card. The max data useage is I think 5Gb a month with a fee of aroud $10 a gig if you go over that.

It will be just me and my wife using the data, she will be on facebook and use it for school and I want to play games like I use to before we moved. I am looking to play BF3 on PS3 and Halo maybe on XBL as well as trying out SWTOR and Diablo 3 on PC. So what I am wondering is will the 5Gb a month be enough to allow any kind on decent play time. I can only play for maybe 2-3 hrs a night most weeknights and all weekend when im not buisy. I want to play but dont want to get stuck with a $500 internet bill also!


----------



## linkin

Ouch, sucks to have that internet. 5Gb a moth is piss poor, find something with more gigabytes per $


----------



## bigmac9787

Thats just it I cant. The only land line phone company in my area is AT&T and all the DSL lines they have are full and have been closed so that no new lines can be used. I live outside of any cable providers service area. Internet via DishNetwork or Direct TV is both too expenceive and slow and AT&T and Verizons moble broadband caps at 5Gb, Verizon offers a 10Gb a month but its almost $100 a month which is outragous!


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

I have the same Verizon, thing, only 5 gig, and you can forget online gaming. sorry man, but you can't do decent gaming, only smaller games like bf heroes. But you still need to be careful with that.


----------



## tech savvy

Sprint's Mobile Broadband is $79.99 a month for 12GB at 4g speeds. Also, Virgin Mobile offers unlimited usage for there Broadband2Go, which by the way usages Sprint's Nationwide 3G Network at $50 a month. 

If you walk through walmart in there electronic section you will see all the carriers/plans offered by companies, which you can look through and find whats best for you.


----------



## bigmac9787

tech savvy said:


> Sprint's Mobile Broadband is $79.99 a month for 12GB at 4g speeds. Also, Virgin Mobile offers unlimited usage for there Broadband2Go, which by the way usages Sprint's Nationwide 3G Network at $50 a month.
> 
> If you walk through walmart in there electronic section you will see all the carriers/plans offered by companies, which you can look through and find whats best for you.



Sprint and virgin as far as i know have very little service here. Just mostly att and verizon. I hate living in a small town tech wise....


----------

